# An escape foiled :)



## bunaparte (Apr 24, 2007)

here is mum keeping an eye out for spoilsports







Oh no ! someone's coming ." come out quick"






"I didn't do it ! A big bun did itand run away ,"






It is a shame to fill it up again .


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 24, 2007)

The Shawshank Rabbition!!!!


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 25, 2007)

hahah - so naughty and yet so cute all at the same time!!

:bunnydance:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Apr 25, 2007)

Aww how cute!

But like my Pepper, but I wasn't lucky enough to catch a photo of her in action!






OFCOURSEI haven't just spent18 minutes trying to escape mummy! :brat:


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 10, 2008)

Fluffy guages her chances of doing a runner:-


----------



## Aina (Jan 11, 2008)

Haha. One time Skye went down my tortoise's hole and I had to get a banana to get her out. Luckilly it didn't lead anywhere. Later we had to fill it in though. It was at least six feet long/deep.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL! How cute! That dirt just jumped up on his fur too didn't it?!?!


----------

